# Your most prized cigar.



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

What's your most prized holy grail cigar that you currently have? For me, It would probably be a Cohiba. What about you guys, anything special?


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm still smoking my way through sticks I like and those that were recommended that I haven't had chance to light up yet. I don't have any holy grail's per se yet, but I'm saving several Opus X, Padron 1964 Anniversario No. 4 Maduro Gordo, some others which I can mention on this side of the forum for a special occasion.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I have 1 Drac left so I've been putting that one off for a bit now


----------



## marc in nola (Apr 8, 2013)

The best cigar I ever had I can't talk about here, but I sure would love something similar that's full-bodied, complex and mellow with an easy draw and an even burn.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

huskers said:


> What's your most prized holy grail cigar that you currently have? For me, It would probably be a Cohiba. What about you guys, anything special?


Same here. Tubos with a few years of age on them.


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm not sure. I've got libertys,lps,cc,ect. But was just gifted a opus x lost city lancero. Holding on to this one for a while


----------



## synergy012 (Mar 5, 2013)

I used to hang on to cigars out of sentimentality, but realized anything that's continuously being produced can be replaced. Even opus X LFMFs and the like. So now only hold on to things I consciously want to age. Except for limited edition stuff which I try to get (budget permitting) two boxes - one to smoke and one to save. So far only have la palina Goldie Laguito no. 2 in that category.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

2 Fuente Sharks. 2 months on them. Gonna wait a couple years to see what they're all about. Sigh.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Two Opus A in the coffins for nc's. I won't smoke them for another 5 years which at that point they will have 7 years on them.
Others I won't discuss in the general forum.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

The first box i ever bought to celebrate the birth of my daughter, cheap ol its a girl smokes. No name some handmade long filler nic's that propelled me into this hobby because i enjoyed them. At $2 a smoke they are hardly high dollar htf but they def mean the most.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Box if Partagas Mille Fluers I got as a part of my first cc order. They are from Sept 07' the month and year my oy was born. I smoke one every year on his birthday. When he turns 18, he can have one with the old man if he chooses.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

I have three casa fuente rob. that a friend picked up for me and a set of lost city


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

A Montecristo Dunhill Selección Suprema No. 1 from the 1970s'. 
Was an awesome gift from a fellow BOTL. 
I'll smoke it later this year for my birthday.


----------



## Jwr0201 (Apr 11, 2013)

Favorite is a simple, but exceptionally fine cigar... 
PDR 1878 Capa Maduro. Perfect burn and draw. Smooth & creamy with lots of flavor. Rolling filler using entubar method for better draw. One fine stick!
Rr


----------



## ssrobbi (Sep 12, 2012)

Well I have a 1964 aniversario in there I'm saving for a special occasion, and some Opus X i'm waiting a few years to try out


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

I have some fuente anejos I'm aging plus opus x mcmxc11 1992 and since padrons 1964and 80th anniversary that I'm waiting for my birthday. any one have some ones I should find and try plz give me shout out


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

I am still searching for the Cigar Bill Clinton violated monica lewinsky with... That is my great white whale...!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> I am still searching for the Cigar Bill Clinton violated monica lewinsky with... That is my great white whale...!


Gurkha Titanic Intern....MSRP is $485 per stick.


----------



## horseshoe (May 29, 2011)

My wife brought me back a couple boxes from a recent trip to Nicaragua. One of them is a box of Padron 1964's that I haven't been able to bring myself to open yet, but my "prize" right now is acutally one of the others she brought back.

It's a Padron sampler, 8 sticks, some 1926's, some 1964's, and I can't remember what all else. They aren't the most expensive, luxurious sticks available. Nor are they rare. But because my wife thought to buy them for me, and thought of how I might like to compare them, I've been hanging on to them for the "right" time.

I'm gonna take a weeks vacation this summer and smoke one each night I think....


----------



## djsmiles (Aug 4, 2012)

T-52 Piggy I plan on smoking for my birthday next week.


----------



## greige matter (Jan 3, 2013)

Partagas Series F No.2. I have 5 of them and am waiting for the right occasion to smoke them.


----------



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

An AWESOME BOTL Welcome-Bombed me some CCs among others that are the ones I currently hold most dear. (The Mod Bomb Squad hits!!!!!!) This is both due to the sentimental aspect and the fact that they are sticks that are way out of my price range for something I would buy myself. I've been waiting for a few things to happen before I partake....


My palate to mature----------------------------CHECK!
Certain events to happen worth celebrating-------CHECK!
The right weather to enjoy them properly--------CHECK!
The TIME to enjoy them properly----------------_______

I have a feeling that I will be diving in VERY soon! :happy:


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

I've got an Opus Shark that's been sitting for 2 years so far, I've also got a t52 and undercrown pig laying around getting a little more rest


----------



## cuban- crafted (Jan 1, 2013)

My 2011 and 2012 Fuente stories. Each of those rare beauties is being saved for super special occasions.


----------



## ermtpa (Apr 5, 2013)

A Behike 54 that I am saving for my 50th birthday next year.


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

I guess my Cohiba cc looking forward to it next year maybe my 23rd wedding anni.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

For me I think its a bit of a split. I got a couple Bratlias that took me a while to track down. Then I was lucky enough to get a couple Master Blend 1.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

Padron 1964 monarca maduro. Never disappoints. The anniversary series burn quick so this vitola lasts just the right amount of time and has never tasted bitter, smooth to the end.


----------



## Jechelman (Apr 29, 2006)

A couple of Davidoff 100th Anniversary Diademas Finas. Waiting for a very special occasion to burn one of these beauties.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

An Opus BBMF.


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

damn, i'm looking at the names of some of the sticks and i'm like 

i'm definitely a padawan learner in this game.


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

One of my ISOMs. 

As for a non-ISOM, it would be a FFP.


----------



## thegunslinger (Aug 3, 2012)

A couple of ISOMs from 03 and 06.

Non-ISOMs, I don't have anything special. They're all easy to find things. The closest would be a LP No. 9 just because I don't know of a shop that carries them around my area. But it's really not that special in and of itself.


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

Trust me this the place where u can't go wrong for information


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

Davidoff #1 from 1980. Also Cohiba Grand Reserva.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

A Montecristo A, Davidoff lonsdale size pigtail cap Habana, Behike 56, Bolivar Pyramide Canadian RE, and a few more Canadian & Spanish RE's.


----------



## T3Hunter (Mar 12, 2013)

I don't have any humidor queens yet so my most prized one is the one I'm smoking at any given moment. I know it's time is limitted before it smokes down, so I have to make the most out of my time with each cigar. One day I may have fancy cigars, but for now they're all special.


----------



## CySmokeLone88 (Apr 13, 2013)

Too early for this guy to have a prized stick. Smoking through my local B&M humidor to find what I like. Like the La Flors & Aging Room, but don't think they are anything special? One day I will have a humidor dedicated to my prized stoges...one day!


----------



## horton21 (Aug 9, 2012)

Like several others here I have a few Opus X tucked away to rest for a year or so. The reports of nasty flavors if smoked too soon is making it easier to wait. I also picked up a few Lost City sticks that I'm resting as well.


----------



## BDigital (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah...not real sure I've even heard of some of the sticks mentioned. Still have tons to learn and a palate to develop...may not seem like much, but I'm sitting on an Oliva Serie V Special V Figurado that I'm waiting on a good time to smoke. 

Slainte!!


----------



## ehk (Aug 21, 2012)

A Tatuaje Pork Tenderloin and a Liga Privada T-52 pig. Wish I could find more of these two and a couple of elusive no. 9 pigs without paying 25-30 dollars like I diid with the T-52 pig. Had to buy a sampler of stuff I didn't want to get the T-52 pig which cost me. Really like liga, but so hard finding even the regular production cigars (Rats, L40s, and FFPs) at MSRP let alone sticks, such as Ratzilla(do these taste like the dirty rats?), velvet rats, etc..


----------



## DMS7502 (Jan 22, 2012)

My sentimental choice is a Cohiba XV that my in-laws got me with my first humidor, which I'll probably never smoke. Other than that, I have an Opus shark, and some Ratzillas that I'll smoke when the time is right.


----------



## nikesupremedunk (Jun 29, 2012)

I have a 5'er of 1986 Rafael Gonzales Coronas Extras which are my birth year cigars. My plan is to smoke one on my 30th birthday, then every 5 years on my birthday until I reach 50. NC's would be my Opus X's.


----------



## nikesupremedunk (Jun 29, 2012)

DMS7502 said:


> My sentimental choice is a Cohiba XV that my in-laws got me with my first humidor, which I'll probably never smoke. Other than that, I have an Opus shark, and some Ratzillas that I'll smoke when the time is right.


Just curious why you would never smoke it. It would be a good cigar to celebrate an anniversary or something. It would be a waste to have something in the humidor that you will never try, at least in my opinion.


----------



## ROCarson (Apr 13, 2013)

Right now my most prized smoke is an Undercrown that is the last of a five pack my wife had given me for our twenty anniversary.


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

This question comes up frequently in the forums....

For me it is probably a Behike, that I am just waiting for the time to be right to smoke.

Another one that I probably won't smoke is a custom banded dog rocket (didn't know it was going to be a dog rocket... ordered the custom banded cigars through Thompson back then....) that were made for a bachelor party about 8 years ago. The group of friends have been going every year since then, but have only had custom cigars twice (in 2005, and last year). This is the only one left from 2005. I am starting to decide what box to buy for this year's trip.... Last year some Padron's, maybe this year will be some Fuente's?


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

1) It's a toss up between Lamb's club Cubano 6x60's and Finck's puritanos 6x60, both great cigars
2) Any San Lotano ovals, they seem to hit the spot for me.
3) Cohiba


----------



## marc in nola (Apr 8, 2013)

Opus X
God of Fire
Ahston VSG

Never had any of these before and waiting til my summer vacay to light em up


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I just smoked one of my 2002 Camacho Liberty...the Torpedo...I FREAKING LOVED IT!!!!


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

Nothing fancy, but I have an LP UC that I'm saving for when I finish up the master's degree that I'm currently working on - couple months to go and I'll be done.
& a PG Gourmet that I'm saving for when I go on vacation in northern MI after graduation.


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

Cohibia XV...waiting for the right fish when I catch it.


----------



## john_c (Apr 25, 2013)

I have a Cohiba Black gigante that I paid $30 bucks for when I got my first big break in my career. I've kept that thing since then and have been holding on to it for the next big break. Well, since then I have had many events that would justify smoking it but I keep it now almost as a lucky charm. Chances are if I do smoke it, it will taste pretty bad since it has been dried and re-humidified a few times. It has also seen insane temp fluctuations as it sat in my truck for a bit, my jacket pocket (in the tube) and in a storage facility while I moved. It now is all lumpy and weird looking but it still is the only stick I would never give up.


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

I have some Monte Gran Reserva's that I'm reluctant to smoke because they are limited. Otherwise most of what I have is fair game, I just don't smoke the HTF stuff as much because it can be a pain to replace.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I have a lot of prized cigars. They include: Any cigar that was gifted to me from a BOTL/SOTL. These mean more to me than any other cigars I own.


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

Habanolover said:


> I have a lot of prized cigars. They include: Any cigar that was gifted to me from a BOTL/SOTL. These mean more to me than any other cigars I own.


That's true. Unless I'm gifted something I happen to have a bunch of, those go in a special place.


----------



## NovaBiscuit (Jun 14, 2012)

I'd say my most prized at the moment are an AB Prensado Robusto and a Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 50 Years Robusto. I know they're not HTF or anything like that, but they were gifted to me when I first joined Puff by a very good friend. Probably should light them up one of these days though, seems like may as well smoke the best ones first rather than wait for a special occasion that might never come around.

Before, my most prized was my first and only ever CC, an HdM Coronations. Also gifted to me by a very good Puff friend.


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

Idk the cigar my wife gave me on are anniversary padron 1964 anniversario. iv never been gifted any dont get me wrong I love this place but I think that the brother hood iv met here is more then enough u guy im proud to a part of puff and a botl


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

nfusion770 said:


> That's true. Unless I'm gifted something I happen to have a bunch of, those go in a special place.


Yeah but the gifted ones always, ALWAYS taste better, burn better & are more complex.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

I would have to say that my highest prized cigars are: Partagas Lusitania 8 years old (Avatar), God of Fire 2005 and Gurkha Cellar Reserve 15 Prisoner. I don't know if I'm ever going to smoke them, but one thing is sure. No one better mess with me including Mother Nature. Its bad enough I'm going to be in tears on the last third (Since I know that will probably be the last time I'll smoke a Lusitania or GoF), the last thing I'm going to need is distractions that would lead to constant touchups. :anim_soapbox:


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

i just acquired an LP #9 flying pig as a tag along from a purchase. to me that's as good as a gift. i didn't think i'd ever score one.


----------



## ichett (Apr 5, 2013)

Just picked up a Opus X Chili Pepper 2011, before that I'd have to say FFP.


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

Skull and bones cigar..looks nice sitting next to my HTF Fuentes sticks...


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

Lamb's Club Cubano, LOVE it!!!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I have a couple of 2002 Camacho Liberty...just smoked one last week. Yep...them's it


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow. Tough question. I would have to say there are three that I prize the most. 
The no9 pig, the T52 pig, and a Nica Rustica. I will eventually smoke them but it will have to be a special occasion. 

Jake


----------



## bigdrea7x (May 18, 2013)

lost city, i want to say 2011, and 3 gurkha ancient warriors from 2008


----------



## henjg124 (Dec 16, 2012)

Cohiba 30th Anni Lanc.
Opus X BBMF's
Party Lusi's from 1997

All I can think of off the top of my head, I'd have to look a little harder.

Oh... lots of Anejo's from 2002 mostly 46's


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

The only 3 cigars I have that I wouldn't just smoke for the heck of it are-

Monte Gran Reserva
Cohiba Gran Reserva
BBMF Maduro (mostly cause it looks so cool)

The most prized one, however, is the 2003 Sir Winnie I am going to smoke tonight.


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dave,

Great new humidor, extensive stash, and now you are smoking a 2003 Sir Winnie? More and more -- when I grow up -- I want to be just like you.

Enjoy thoroughly Brother. Then repeat...



nfusion770 said:


> The only 3 cigars I have that I wouldn't just smoke for the heck of it are........The most prized one, however, is the 2003 Sir Winnie I am going to smoke tonight.


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

I have been yearning for a Sir Winnie for a long time. I should probably let it sit in the humidor for a day or two but it was only in transit between humidors for 48 hours so the heck with it (that's sort of like a dry box isn't it?).

I am very much enjoying the humidor... and filling it up.

Sorry about your Blackhawks brother.... (no I'm not).



bluesman.54 said:


> Dave,
> 
> Great new humidor, extensive stash, and now you are smoking a 2003 Sir Winnie? More and more -- when I grow up -- I want to be just like you.
> 
> Enjoy thoroughly Brother. Then repeat...


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

I can already tell the Viking/Bears games are going to more fun this year than ever before. Perhaps we'll find a way to make it even more interesting -- after we see how the preseason goes.

Glad you are enjoying the humidor and adding to your coleection. Maybe you'll be able to claim Small Batch as a dependent this year??? I'm working that way myself...thanks to this great forum.



nfusion770 said:


> I have been yearning for a Sir Winnie for a long time. I should probably let it sit in the humidor for a day or two but it was only in transit between humidors for 48 hours so the heck with it (that's sort of like a dry box isn't it?).
> 
> I am very much enjoying the humidor... and filling it up.
> 
> Sorry about your Blackhawks brother.... (no I'm not).


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

The 3 first round draft picks probably won't be ready to help much by week 2, but Dec 1..... you never know. Peterson might be knocking on the door of 2000 by then as well .

Placing an order with Andrew tonight as a matter of fact.



bluesman.54 said:


> I can already tell the Viking/Bears games are going to more fun this year than ever before. Perhaps we'll find a way to make it even more interesting -- after we see how the preseason goes.
> 
> Glad you are enjoying the humidor and adding to your coleection. Maybe you'll be able to claim Small Batch as a dependent this year??? I'm working that way myself...thanks to this great forum.


----------

